

Hacker Poll: What is Your Favorite IDE? - levirosol
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2010/11/hacker-poll-ide.php

======
Lewisham
This poll is completely task/language dependent. While I would use Vim for
scripting, there's no way I'd try Java dev in anything less than Eclipse or
Netbeans at this point.

This is a silly poll.

------
abyssknight
With a heavy heart, I must say Visual Studio. Despite being a closed source,
bloated behemoth it is by far the most easy to use. Intellisense is crazy
useful, and the plugins available (FxCop, CAT.NET, IBM AppScan) are extremely
well put together.

Outside of that, I'm a proponent of Notepad++ and Textmate. I never really got
into the whole vim/emacs thing, thought I often wish I had a working knowledge
for when that Solaris box hates me at work.

------
sutro
IntelliJ (honorable mention: gvim)

